# Wait! Is this a typo? Strait futures down 90%



## spartn (7 October 2008)

Hi Guyz

Been looking at bloomberg this morning to see the ASX futures, looks like another crap day but look here:

http://www.bloomberg.com/?b=0&Intro=intro3

In the futures section on the left above the ASX, it shows that the Sigapore Straits Times futures is down 1,955.00 points or -90.05 to 216.00 is this a typo should it be 195.0 not 1,955.00???


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 October 2008)

spartn said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> Been looking at bloomberg this morning to see the ASX futures, looks like another crap day but look here:
> 
> ...




Hehe. At least, one would HOPE so! I'm surprised no-one at Bloomberg has picked that up yet.


----------

